# LIQUID GALAXY S3



## cracker (Apr 19, 2012)

Can I get some Liquid support here. Throw a reply out if u want to see True Liquid flow on your Gs 3.
Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## joemagistro (Dec 19, 2011)

cracker said:


> Can I get some Liquid support here. Throw a reply out if u want to see True Liquid flow on your Gs 3.
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


It's coming

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## Chakra (Jan 7, 2012)

I love liquid


----------



## harosxcomp170 (May 12, 2012)

Oh I do I do!!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mickskillz (Dec 3, 2011)

Wish I had a picture of a android icon with a boner! And some liquid spraying from it.....


----------



## zakth (Jan 10, 2012)

Would love to see liquid in the sgs3.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DroidOnRoids (Sep 20, 2011)

zakth said:


> Would love to see liquid in the sgs3.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


There's already an alpha for the I9300. Just a matter of time till it comes to the US version.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Bash_array (Feb 28, 2012)

cracker said:


> Can I get some Liquid support here. Throw a reply out if u want to see True Liquid flow on your Gs 3.
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


Yes!!!! Hopefully on the Verizon version. Please skip ICS and bring us jellybeans

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## djj624 (Aug 12, 2011)

It is coming. Got to work bugs out. Its bad ass though!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## amplified (Jan 20, 2012)

Liquid GT-i9300, liquid-i9300-userdebug v2.0 alpha 6 will be here tomorrow.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using RootzWiki


----------



## Bill3508 (Jul 25, 2011)

In for Liquid love.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## gearsofwar (Oct 24, 2011)

Heck yeah! Liquid on att model

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## codelinx (Jul 18, 2011)

The only problem i have with JB releases are the few annoyances, but hey in crack flashers anonymous, everyone says that. The wifi tether, BT, and some other isses make it almost incomplete, but i am running CM10 and AOKP M6 atm, and both are awesome except that AOKP M6 has better battery life, though im running CM10 as a more permenant driver.  kudos though on liquid, thats some good stuff *no h0m0*


----------



## greenlantan (Dec 22, 2011)

Liquid is coming today? Ill have to fluff myself when it gets here


----------



## djj624 (Aug 12, 2011)

Not yet but soon.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cordell (Sep 8, 2011)

I compiled it this morning, only 120 megs 119.9 to be exact!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mickskillz (Dec 3, 2011)

cordell said:


> I compiled it this morning, only 120 megs 119.9 to be exact!
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


Are you telling me to hold off on flashing anything?


----------



## cracker (Apr 19, 2012)

Always wait for LIQUID y be disappointed

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## cordell (Sep 8, 2011)

mickskillz said:


> Are you telling me to hold off on flashing anything?


No, it booted but was extremely laggy. There were 2 zips in my out folder and I may have needed to flash the second as well, not sure if that would have cleared up the lag or not.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mickskillz (Dec 3, 2011)

Ok. Sounds like we have some progress. Just happy you guys are porting to the sgs 3

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mutelight (Jan 5, 2012)

I cannot wait for a solid release! I would always run Liquid on my Galaxy Nexus before I changed phones.


----------



## cordell (Sep 8, 2011)

mickskillz said:


> Ok. Sounds like we have some progress. Just happy you guys are porting to the sgs 3
> 
> Y.Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


They are making some headway, though I personally have nothing to do with the porting. I only compiled it from their GitHub.
Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DroidOnRoids (Sep 20, 2011)

I heard everything is working except Data. When data is working, they will release it.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mickskillz (Dec 3, 2011)

True, liquid only released when they're up and running smooth. I cannot wait to run their Rom. Also would love to see some kernels for our phone

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BMc08GT (Jun 23, 2011)

DroidOnRoids said:


> I heard everything is working except Data. When data is working, they will release it.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


 same as aokp-jb  /thread-hijack

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## Budwise (Aug 23, 2011)

Im very happy to see Liquid will be supporting the VZQ GS3. I used their ROM's on my OG Droid and Thunderbolt too and they were always great.


----------



## cracker (Apr 19, 2012)

U cant hijack LIQUID it's to smooth

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## cordell (Sep 8, 2011)

cracker said:


> U cant hijack LIQUID it's to smooth
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


Since liquid is Forked from CM, wouldn't that make CM smooth too? Or does liquid > CM?







lol


----------



## BMc08GT (Jun 23, 2011)

cordell said:


> Since liquid is Forked from CM, wouldn't that make CM smooth too? Or does liquid > CM?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 liquid is aosp based not from cm source 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

BMc08GT said:


> liquid is aosp based not from cm source
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


I hope that was sarcasm, lol


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

BMc08GT said:


> liquid is aosp based not from cm source
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


Not trying to be a hater but if that was the case then the CM settings wouldn't be in there for one. They even now credit CM for their base.

Edit: From a Liquid JB OP "We want to give a HUGE shoutout to thank CyanogenMod for core componets of there base and features used!!!"


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> Not trying to be a hater but if that was the case then the CM settings wouldn't be in there for one. They even now credit CM for their base.
> 
> Edit: From a Liquid JB OP "We want to give a HUGE shoutout to thank CyanogenMod for core componets of there base and features used!!!"


Or that early builds still had Cid in them or to be technical just look for minutes at their source tree. Nothing wrong with basing off another ROM, just as proper long as credit is given. No sense in reinventing the wheel.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Also I've always wondered the reasoning behind the name. Not trying to hate again but liquid is going to be smooth by nature. So saying liquid smooth doesn't make sense to me. *shrugs*


----------



## lynneddington (Aug 22, 2011)

Can't wait for liquid on verizon s3

sent from my s-off rezound


----------



## cracker (Apr 19, 2012)

They mean there roms r smooth as liquid. Their for LIQUID SMOOTH always flowing.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## cordell (Sep 8, 2011)

When I get liquid on my phones, or any electronic's, I "wipe" it off as quick as I can. Yes wipe cache and dalvik cache too









Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cracker (Apr 19, 2012)

Dying of anticipation here

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## maj_rocks (Feb 29, 2012)

Liquid's roms are the shiznit...(did i just type shiznit ?). anyway...i have been using his roms since the Thunderbolt, waited patiently for a Liquid rom on my GNEX and today i just got a SGSIII. I shall wait patiently again for what i think are one of the best roms available.


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

Not trying to bring a firestorm down on me, but why all the hate? They've always been cool ass dudes to me.

Just curious

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

MistaWolfe said:


> Not trying to bring a firestorm down on me, but why all the hate? They've always been cool ass dudes to me.
> 
> Just curious
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


Mainly reasons most users don't care to know or want to know as most users don't care about the means or ethics, just the end. That's totally okay unless a user wants to play armchair ethics when they aren't aware of all the details (not pointed at you, just users in general). Those that do care to know are mostly developers, the staff and maybe 5% of the forum. What they (this team) have previously and consistently done to irk the staff and other developers is too utilitarian even for someone that generally sides with teleology like me to condone. However, for the moment, things are quiet and stable and I hope they stay that way. Previous history says otherwise, but rootz makes every effort to forgive as much as possible.

I'd get into it more, but it's rather hard to have a rational, sane discussion on it without some random user jumping to conclusions that doesn't know most of the story or isn't interested in hearing both sides (and it's a longgggg one). If you really wish to know more MistaWolfe, you can PM me as talking about it anymore here will just turn into a flamewar.


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

Classy answer. Appreciate it, Yarly.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cracker (Apr 19, 2012)

Any news

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## djj624 (Aug 12, 2011)

Its coming soon. Still some bugs to work out. Mainly camera! 
















Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Austin (Jul 4, 2012)

djj624 said:


> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


 Wow, looking to be released anytime soon.
Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Austin (Jul 4, 2012)

Austin said:


> Wow, looking to be released anytime soon?
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## zakth (Jan 10, 2012)

Is this based on CM? With the same bugs?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## djj624 (Aug 12, 2011)

3g is a little spotty but not near bad enough to stop it from being a daily driver. Only bug as of now is camera which should be fixed soon.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## juancaperez2000 (Aug 8, 2012)

djj624 said:


> 3g is a little spotty but not near bad enough to stop it from being a daily driver. Only bug as of now is camera which should be fixed soon.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


excuse me, so that mean that you fix the "no phone number" problem that is reported for CM10 and also AOKP, sound good for me, hopefully see your rom soon


----------



## 2swizzle (Dec 23, 2011)

what ever happen to this for verizon s3?


----------



## djj624 (Aug 12, 2011)

Its still coming. Liquid is doing some more tweaking to get things just right and as much working as he can before release. This guy is an animal. Deving for 7 different phones is not easy him and his team are amazing.

Sent from my liquefied S3


----------



## 2swizzle (Dec 23, 2011)

djj624 said:


> Its still coming. Liquid is doing some more tweaking to get things just right and as much working as he can before release. This guy is an animal. Deving for 7 different phones is not easy him and his team are amazing.
> 
> Sent from my liquefied S3


Thanks bro, the thread just went silent so I was just trying to figure if this rom was still moving forward. Thanks again.


----------



## juancaperez2000 (Aug 8, 2012)

Yesterday a post on the international section and they said that could be released this weekend


----------



## joemagistro (Dec 19, 2011)

should be released within the next 2 days nocoast said... betas are being released in liquids irc chat now


----------



## cracker (Apr 19, 2012)

Can't wait u know something that takes this long will be well worth it. Liquid for life.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## cordell (Sep 8, 2011)

w00t!


----------



## djj624 (Aug 12, 2011)

Its bad ass isn't it :-D

Sent from my liquefied S3


----------



## DroidOnRoids (Sep 20, 2011)

Lol I should just show a screenshot of my phone too to tease everybody









EDIT: Wahoo!


----------



## mikewelch5 (Jul 27, 2011)

Nice. Been waiting for this! Been busy with school and work and haven't even gotten around to rooting my sg3. But I have a feeling that's all about to change


----------



## NickxxSfk (Dec 20, 2011)

Not to sound idiotic but I never use the irc. Anyone want to point me in the right path to get the beta?.. Even if you PM me that'd be awesome.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DroidOnRoids (Sep 20, 2011)

NickxxSfk said:


> Not to sound idiotic but I never use the irc. Anyone want to point me in the right path to get the beta?.. Even if you PM me that'd be awesome.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


Go here for the site. Then under 'Channels', type #liquids. That's their IRC Channel.


----------



## cordell (Sep 8, 2011)

NickxxSfk said:


> Not to sound idiotic but I never use the irc. Anyone want to point me in the right path to get the beta?.. Even if you PM me that'd be awesome.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


You can compile it like I did, notice the differences in mine and DroidOnRoids screen shots 

I even tried to share in our chat room #verizons3 but some chucklehead kept thinking I was trying to fry his phone because I wouldnt make a thread on rootz, LOL n00bz!


----------



## NickxxSfk (Dec 20, 2011)

I would build from source. But my 80 gig hard drive restricts me a lot. Lol. I'll just wait for official release

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## trama09 (Apr 16, 2012)

Which provider is this going to land on?


----------



## juancaperez2000 (Aug 8, 2012)

Nothing yet?


----------



## djj624 (Aug 12, 2011)

trama09 said:


> Which provider is this going to land on?


Verizon is a definite not sure about others.

Sent from my liquefied S3


----------



## juancaperez2000 (Aug 8, 2012)

djj624 said:


> Verizon is a definite not sure about others.
> 
> Sent from my liquefied S3


When they said last weekend n still waitin


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

Beta 2 is out to testers as of Saturday I believe. Should be soon.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 2swizzle (Dec 23, 2011)

MistaWolfe said:


> Beta 2 is out to testers as of Saturday I believe. Should be soon.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


The anticipation is eating away at my brain lofdf


----------



## landshark (Aug 6, 2011)

2swizzle said:


> The anticipation is eating away at my brain lofdf


Then check the development section. It's been there for an hour and a half


----------



## cracker (Apr 19, 2012)

Thanks

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## quarterinchkilla (Sep 28, 2011)

edit: apparently im blind


----------



## landshark (Aug 6, 2011)

quarterinchkilla said:


> edit: apparently im blind


Don't worry about it Ray Charles. LOL

Sent from the Shark Tank using RootzWiki


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Although I do not know what will come of talking about a ROM in an unofficial (no official support) thread that has not seen a (public) update in some weeks from the official team, it also does not hurt anything. The particular mentioned thread that was closed was closed for a good reason (created by someone no longer on the team and no interest of keeping it up to date) and the team that compiles that ROM should repost their own thread with a team member still on the team when they wish. Everyone has their choices in what they install or don't install, but in the end, I care not what anyone else uses and care more about unnecessary drama when there's not much of a reason to have it currently.

I find that persuading people to use a certain ROM (or whatever in life) when they do not come to you asking for advice first, does not always work out so well. In that spirit, it's generally better to follow that in this thread as well. Replace the ROM name with Yankees or Red Sox or iphone/android and you'll see what I mean 

Let the users run what they like and if they're not happy or wish to be enlightened, let them seek out the information from others (in private) or from searching. It's just better that way in the end. It also saves the staff from having to monitor threads. If anything, trying to persuade and push too hard in the thread will just have the adverse effect the parties advocating trying another ROM were trying to prevent.

Anyways, tl;dr: let's stop the fighting please before we have to temporarily moderate posting abilities of some members or something else that no one really wants to happen. It's all just silly in the end.

Also, please no echos on the subject. We also do not need "mini mods" saying "yeah, lets keep it on topic" or someone trying to get the last word in. That will just cause more fighting and make me or someone else on the staff have to take further steps. Just let it be and move along please.

EDIT: thread cleaned of flaming.


----------



## cracker (Apr 19, 2012)

Thank you and noted...

sent from my stubburn ass s3


----------

